# "Bee Gees"-Star Robin Gibb hat den Krebs besiegt



## Stefan102 (17 Feb. 2012)

​
Es waren erschreckende Bilder, die in letzter Zeit von Bee Gees-Star Robin Gibb (62) zu sehen waren: Abgemagert bis auf die Knochen, das Gesicht eingefallen und fast nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Doch trotz dieses erschreckenden Zustandes sah man den Sänger auf Bildern immer lachen. Seit vielen Jahren leidet er an Darmverschlüssen und letztes Jahr wurde bei ihm Darm- und Leberkrebs festgestellt. Doch was viele, und dazu gehörten anfangs auch seine Ärzte, nicht geglaubt hätten: Robin Gibb hat sich rasend schnell erholt und stand vor wenigen Tagen bereits wieder in London für ein Charity-Konzert auf der Bühne.

Im Interview mit dem BBC-Radio sagte er kurz zuvor: „Ich wurde von wirklich brillanten Ärzten behandelt, und um es in ihren Worten zu sagen, die Resultate waren einfach spektakulär. Sie sagten: 'Was tust du nur, wovon wir nichts wissen?'“ Die Ärzte haben sogar mit ihm gescherzt und spekuliert, dass er vielleicht von einem anderen Planeten kommt. Ist Robin Gibb also wirklich geheilt? Er zeigt sich jedenfalls zuversichtlich: „Die Prognosen sehen so aus, dass der Krebs so gut wie verschwunden ist und ich fühle mich einfach fantastisch.“ Das würden wir dem Weltstar wirklich wünschen und hoffen, dass er den Kampf gegen den Krebs endgültig gewinnt.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## steven91 (17 Feb. 2012)

ja hoffentlich...wünsche es ihm auch

top sänger


----------



## Little_Lady (17 Feb. 2012)

steven91 schrieb:


> ja hoffentlich...wünsche es ihm auch
> 
> top sänger



Genau nicht so früh gefreut. Mein Ärztin hatte auch MagenKrebs paar Monate später war sie tot. trotz Operation.


----------



## krawutz (18 Feb. 2012)

Wenigstens mal eine gute Nachricht aus dieser Richtung.


----------

